# Nextdoor app - Halloween Treat Map



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I heard about an app (a day late of course) called Nextdoor.

https://help.nextdoor.com/customer/portal/articles/1336626-halloween-treat-map

Halloween Treat Map

The Nextdoor neighborhood Treat Map is a fun way to let your neighbors and nearby neighbors know that you'll be handing out Halloween candy this year. You can also use the map to plan the most candy and haunted-house filled route through your neighborhood.

The app allows you to place a candy corn marker (giving out candy) or haunted house icon (haunted house) on your house to show that you'll be welcoming trick-or-treaters.

Anybody use this? How successful was it?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just heard about it last week and made an account. You could indicate if you were giving out candy or if you had a haunted house. I checked both. Sadly there didn't seem to be a lot of others who had noted anything.


----------

